# Pgm cementation?



## Slaughlin79 (Jan 17, 2019)

I am using copper to cement pgms out of solution that had quite a bit of copper in it and this is the result. Some of it,the fine sparkly precipitate in the filter,won’t dissolve in hot HCl and close to 30% H2O2 so I’m thinking rhodium but didn’t think I would see near the amount I’m seeing. And the other it almost looks like crystals growing on the copper,that I can scrape off pretty easy. Some of it just falls off. The fine stuff I’m pretty sure I know what it is but the crystal looking stuff I’m not so sure? If you think you might know what this is I’m all ears? I don’t think it could be any form of copper slat bc the solution acidic with HCl.


----------



## Slaughlin79 (Jan 17, 2019)

Answered my own questions so I’m good


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 17, 2019)

And the answer is? Care to share?

Göran


----------



## Slaughlin79 (Feb 12, 2019)

Sorry about that. It’s copper but I’m having a hard time getting the pgms to cement out of solution. I got some to drop and I reconcentrated all my solutions and I when I do a stannous test it’s positive for platinum and palladium but all Getting when I drop my copper in is a light light gray colored layer on my copper,I totally different color than what i was getting. And also I’m getting precipitation that looks like glitter. Everything had been filtered at least 3 times and and after sitting in flask after filtering over night there would be nothing on the bottom so they were clean. 

I’ve got good agitation from my stirrer and have also kept the solution with enough HCL that the crystals don’t form and still nothing. I do not know the exact ph but will go get a test kit today. The solution is extremely loaded with copper and I’m wondering if that would cause problems?


----------



## acpeacemaker (Feb 12, 2019)

Just curious of what the feedstock was?


----------

